# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  ان الاون لكابتن فيصل العجب للانضمام للمنتخب

## رياض عباس بخيت

*رغم وجود  هيثم مصطفي  إلا أن المنتخب يحتاج لكابتن فيصل العجب
سيما وان اللاعب اصبح جاهزاً من خلال اعداد المريخ بمعسكري مصر وليبيا 
ولماذا فيصل العجب ؟ :
الملاحظ شح الأهداف للمنتخب وفيصل لأنه 
يصنع الأهداف .
يسجل الأهدف 
يمتاز بالتسديدات بكلتي قدميه .
يدافع اثناء المخالفات والركنيات علي فريقه بحسب طوله الفارع .

دا رأئي ولو القانون يسمح ارجو ان يسارع ماذدا خاصة وان هيثم لا يوجد له بديل وقلق تعبان وراجي مصاب ومهند له مهام اخري يجيدها غير صناعة الأهداف وعمر والشغيل وعلاء مافيهم كلام مأديين دورهم علي اتم وجه 


*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

رغم وجود هيثم مصطفي إلا أن المنتخب يحتاج لكابتن فيصل العجب
سيما وان اللاعب اصبح جاهزاً من خلال اعداد المريخ بمعسكري مصر وليبيا 
ولماذا فيصل العجب ؟ :
الملاحظ شح الأهداف للمنتخب وفيصل لأنه 
يصنع الأهداف .
يسجل الأهدف 
يمتاز بالتسديدات بكلتي قدميه .
يدافع اثناء المخالفات والركنيات علي فريقه بحسب طوله الفارع .

دا رأئي ولو القانون يسمح ارجو ان يسارع ماذدا خاصة وان هيثم لا يوجد له بديل وقلق تعبان وراجي مصاب ومهند له مهام اخري يجيدها غير صناعة الأهداف وعمر والشغيل وعلاء مافيهم كلام مأديين دورهم علي اتم وجه 





نعم المنتخب يحتاج للعجب ولكن لا يستطيع مازدا ضمه لان الكشف المرفوع للاتحاد الافريقى لم يضمن فيه اسم العجب
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

نعم المنتخب يحتاج للعجب ولكن لا يستطيع مازدا ضمه لان الكشف المرفوع للاتحاد الافريقى لم يضمن فيه اسم العجب



هذة مصيبة ومصيبة كبري
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

* والله حرام نشاهد هؤلاء الدراويش يحرقو في اعصابنا وهداف المنتخب بعيد عنه
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

 والله حرام نشاهد هؤلاء الدراويش يحرقو في اعصابنا وهداف المنتخب بعيد عنه



نعمل شنو مع المجامل ماذا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*والله يا جماعه انا بخالفكم الراي 
العجب لايضره شيئاً بعد ما فعله من اجل المنتخب سابقاً
ثم انني لا اريد ان اشاهد تدمير موهبة اللاعب الفنان فيصل العجب ,وكما قلت هذا الكلام مراراً وتكراراً ان لاعبي الهلال يعلمون جيداً ان خطورة المريخ تكمن في اللاعب فيصل فهم يعملون علي تعطيله مهما كلفهم من امر يعني مثلاً يدهو باص عشان لاعب من الخصم يصيبه اصابه تحرمه من اللعب لفتره طويله وهذا كلنا لا نتمناهوا
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*حقيقة المنتخب يحتاج فيصل العجب خاصة وان هيثم مصطفى لايستطيع اللعب باداء جيد الا لشوط واحد
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*كنت اتمني العجب مع المنتخب في البطولة دي كتكريم ليه ولتاريخه
الحافل مع المنتخب
لكن كونه يلعب ويستفيد منه المنتخب دي مستبعدة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المحترف
					

حقيقة المنتخب يحتاج فيصل العجب خاصة وان هيثم مصطفى لايستطيع اللعب باداء جيد الا لشوط واحد



هيثم لو مالعب من اصله مازدا حيلعبو
الشغلانه خوف واكل عيش
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*




كنت اتمني العجب مع المنتخب في البطولة دي كتكريم ليه ولتاريخه
الحافل مع المنتخب
لكن كونه يلعب ويستفيد منه المنتخب دي مستبعدة



مشكور يا حبيبنا 
بس المنتخب بستفيد من العجب لكن 
هل الكابتن المدهش فيصل عجب يلعب والشكر يكون للجلفوط قاروره 
لا والله والف لا والمحصله سوف تكون سيئة العواقب فالافضل للعجب الاعتزال علي ان يلعب تحت راية قاروره 
*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

والله يا جماعه انا بخالفكم الراي 
العجب لايضره شيئاً بعد ما فعله من اجل المنتخب سابقاً
ثم انني لا اريد ان اشاهد تدمير موهبة اللاعب الفنان فيصل العجب ,وكما قلت هذا الكلام مراراً وتكراراً ان لاعبي الهلال يعلمون جيداً ان خطورة المريخ تكمن في اللاعب فيصل فهم يعملون علي تعطيله مهما كلفهم من امر يعني مثلاً يدهو باص عشان لاعب من الخصم يصيبه اصابه تحرمه من اللعب لفتره طويله وهذا كلنا لا نتمناهوا



 
اتفق معك تماماً و اضيف ان سلوك هيثم الاخير فى ختام كاس السودان وتعامله المرفوض مع لاعبى المريخ اثناء المباراة ومع رئيس  نادى المريخ بعد المباراة  -  بحيث اصبحنا لا نقبل اطلاقاً كابتنية  هيثم على العجب  لان القائد هو الاخلاق والقدوة __  وعموماً العجب بعيد كدة احسن
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*عجب فى كاس فى 

عجب مافى كاس مافى 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*




عجب فى كاس فى 
عجب مافى كاس مافى



عشان القائد الرائد والخلوق فيصل يجكلب والشكر لقاروره
لا شكراً كاس ما يرفعو العجب ما دايرنو
اتمني كل يوم من قلبي ان يصل السودان النهائي وتحصل كارثه تطير قاروره عشان الكاس يرفعو سفاري
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

فالافضل للعجب الاعتزال علي ان يلعب تحت راية قاروره 



 احي واثنى والله
يارياض والله نفس الاحساس 
بالمنطق المنتخب يحتاج ميسى السودان ولكن؟؟
نحن نحتاجه اكثر 
زى ماقلت آخر كوره للمنتخب الجايه بلا قاروره بلا لمه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اذا ساعدت اللياقة الملك في العودة لمستواه العالي اكيد مازدا سيختاره للفترة القادمة
*

----------


## Deimos

*فرق كبير بين الملك والبرنس .. هيثم مصطفي بقي يلعب علي الواقف وصراحة وبدون تحيز وجوده في المنتخب خصماً علي المنتخب وعلي تاريخه ...

كورنر :
الأيامات دي عندي وطنية عشان كده ما كتبت قارورة ...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

احي واثنى والله

يارياض والله نفس الاحساس 
بالمنطق المنتخب يحتاج ميسى السودان ولكن؟؟
نحن نحتاجه اكثر 

زى ماقلت آخر كوره للمنتخب الجايه بلا قاروره بلا لمه



 
اها الليلة انقذ المريخ من هزيمة 
وامتع الجمهور
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*




اها الليلة انقذ المريخ من هزيمة 
وامتع الجمهور




عشان كدا يارياض عايزنو للمريخ وبس 
يجي المنتخب عشان يعقوهوا في التمارين ناس علاء شلاليت
العجب للمريخ وبس
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*اوافق كل الاخوة بان المنتخب في اشد الحوجة لخدمات هدافة الاول ومحركة القوي فيصل 0 بس منتخب مدربة مازا وكبتنة قارورة  مادايرين عجبكو يكون معاهم 00
                        	*

----------

